# Webspace/Domain: anonym?



## Delacroix (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen Webspace inkl. Domain empfehlen, bei der der Inhaber für außen nicht sichtbar ist? Also z.B. eine Whois-Abfrage keine Ergebnisse zu Namen und Adressen liefert?

Es geht um nichts illegales oder dergleichen. Es geht nur darum, dass nicht jeder 'Idiot' einfach Adressdaten bekommt.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Dezember 2008)

So weit ich weiß ist das nicht möglich


----------



## Delacroix (28. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiß, dass es Anbieter gibt, z.B. Bluehost oder MediaOn - also möglich scheint es schon. Ich weiß nur nicht, welcher davon empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## hyperionical (28. Dezember 2008)

Ein Ipressum ist Vorschrift für jede Website soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Delacroix (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte das gelte nur für geschäftliche Websites!?


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2008)

Über den Denic bekommst du jegliche Daten des Domaininhabers.


----------



## Delacroix (28. Dezember 2008)

Betrifft das denn nur die Domain? Oder ist der Inhaber von Webspace auch für jeden irgendwie ersichtlich?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du Webspace hast, hast du meist auch eine Domain, außer du meinst einen Server.


----------



## HeNrY (29. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt wohl Betreiber die deine Adressdaten schützen, allerdings ist ein richtiges Impressum mit deiner Adresse auf deiner Seite Pflicht!


----------



## HeX (29. Dezember 2008)

du kannst ja auch anstatt ne domain die ipadresse nehmen, dann umgehst du zumindest das mit der whois abfrage^^


----------



## jetztaber (29. Dezember 2008)

Eine Domain bekommt eine feste IP-Adresse zugewiesen. Ist also nichts mit anonym - Gott sei Dank!

Um irgendwelche Daten auf einem Webspace abzulegen, brauchts auch nichts anonymes. Ein Verzeichnisname und ein Kennwortschutz dafür sind völlig ausreichend, dass nicht jeder rankommt, sondern nur Leute, die das wissen.


----------



## Delacroix (30. Dezember 2008)

Eine Domain ist auch gar nicht nötig. Inzwischen habe ich einfach Webspace gemietet, ohne Domain.

Es ging mir auch nicht darum, mich irgendwelche legalen Instanzen zu entziehen. Noch darum, dass niemand die Website sehen darf. Ich habe einfach grundsätzliche Bedenken dabei, dass jeder mit z.B. einer einfachen Whois-Abfrage bei einer Domain, den Namen und die Adressdaten bekommt. 

Es geht übrigens um ein einfaches, privates Forum für eine handvoll Leute. Also wirklich nichts Großes. Trotzdem Danke, für die Antworten. 

Noch kurz zur Impressumspflicht: ich hab folgendes bei Wikipedia (klick) gefunden:_
Wie sich aus § 55 I Rundfunkstaatsvertrag (RStV) ergibt, trifft einen Anbieter somit nur dann keine Impressumspflicht und er kann seine Webseite völlig anonym ins Internet stellen, wenn sein Angebot ausschließlich persönlichen oder familiären Zwecken dient.
 Hierunter zählen insbesondere Inhalte, die passwortgeschützt sind und das Passwort nur an Bekannte und Verwandte weitergegeben wird, Inhalte aus dem engsten persönlichen Lebensbereich, bei denen ein berechtigtes Interesse Dritter an der Identität des Websitebetreibers nicht existiert oder wenn der Erfassung der Webseite durch Suchmaschinen in Metatags oder in einer robots.txt-Datei widersprochen wird und der Inhalt dem persönlichen Bereich entstammt._


Das trifft in diesem Fall hier jetzt zu. Habe das aber jetzt nicht weiter überprüft und eine gesunde Skepzis gegenüber Wikipedia-Artikeln, soll ja nicht schaden.


----------



## [THM]Zany (30. Dezember 2008)

Nur wo liegt da dann letztendlich der Sinn in solch einer Seite? Wenn sie so geheim ist wo liegt dann der Nutzen? Und ... ja ... ein Impressum mit dem Halter der Seite ist Pflicht!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (30. Dezember 2008)

Wo der Nutzen liegt?? Vielleicht soll nicht jeder die Bilder deiner letzten Sauftour sehen können, sondern nur deine Kumpels die dabei waren??


----------



## jetztaber (30. Dezember 2008)

[THM]Zany schrieb:


> Nur wo liegt da dann letztendlich der Sinn in solch einer Seite? Wenn sie so geheim ist wo liegt dann der Nutzen? Und ... ja ... ein Impressum mit dem Halter der Seite ist Pflicht!



Egal, es juckt hier in diesem Thread keinen. Und private Anliegen sind private Anliegen und sollen es auch bleiben. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Delacroix (30. Dezember 2008)

[THM]Zany schrieb:


> Nur wo liegt da dann letztendlich der Sinn in solch einer Seite? Wenn sie so geheim ist wo liegt dann der Nutzen? Und ... ja ... ein Impressum mit dem Halter der Seite ist Pflicht!



Hast du meinen Beitrag über dir eigentlich gelesen? Da steht alles drin. Erstens, dass es einfach ein kleines, privates Forum ist (was aber trotzdem jeder einsehen kann). Zweitens, dass ich einfach keine Lust habe, mit persönlichen Daten um mich zu schleudern. (Nein, ich bin weder bei StudiVZ, noch Payback-Nutzer oder sonst was.)

Ich bin ein wenig erstaunt, wie wenig auf meine Aussagen eingangen wird. Aber sei's drum: die Sache hat sich so oder so erledigt.


----------



## jokerx3 (2. Januar 2009)

> die Whois Daten müssen nach geltenem Recht angezeigt werden und der Wahrheit entsprechen.
> 
> Dies können Sie auch bei der offiziellen Vergabestelle für .de Domains, der Denic, nachlesen.
> 
> ...



mfg jokerx3


----------



## Skin69 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe versucht mich da durch zu arbeiten aber es ist zu viel Input für mich!
Als erstes Mal ich habe nichts mit Kinderpornos oder ähnlich Asoziales vor!
Also meine Anliegen:

1. Ich will kein Risiko eingehen und bei e-gold alle Daten außer E-Mail Adresse   
    falsch  angeben. Welche Folgen kann es schlimmsten falls haben und wie hoch 
    ist das Risiko das diese Folgen eintreten? Kann ich eine deutsche Adresse 
    angeben oder gibt es ein Land welches sich besser eignet?

2. Ich will shinjiru nutzen und wieder alle Daten außer E-Mail Adresse falsch   
    angeben. Welche Folgen kann es schlimmsten falls haben und wie hoch ist das 
    Risiko das diese Folgen eintreten? Kann ich eine deutsch Adresse angeben oder 
    gibt es ein Land welches sich besser eignet?

3. Ich will nur eine Website erstellen die ich bereits vorgefertigt habe. Diese 
    Website ist etwas über 500MB groß. Was muss ich alles nehmen und was 
    kostet mich das ca. im Jahr? 
    Wie gesagt in diesem Bereich habe ich keinen Plan von gar nichts. Wäre Net  
    wenn mir das jemand Idioten sicher erklären würde. Stellt euch einfach vor ich 
    wäre ein Bulle (zumindest vom IQ).

4. Was seid ihr der Meinung sollte ich noch alles wissen?

SCHON MAL VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE MÜHE DIE IHR EUCH MIT MIR MACHT!!!!


----------



## bmxnskate (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Webspace/Domain: anonym? Ja es geht!*

Ja es geht!

Also Leute der Threat ist zwar schon alt, doch trotz allem finde ich das es vielleicht noch Leute gibt die danach suchen.

Erstmals zu einen der Gründe:

- ich selber habe Webpages und Domains seid der Jahrtausendwende, mit Absicht habe ich damals bei der Registrierung einen Buchstaben im Namen falsch angegeben -> folge war, email Kasten voll, und mit den falschen Buchstaben im Namen hatte ich zuletzt 2 - 3 Werbesendungen pro Woche aus aller Welt in meinen Briefkasten (z.B. Lotto in Australien).

- Wer aber denkt dass die hier angebotene Anonyme Lösung garkeinen Rückschluss zulässt ist falsch gewickelt, auf richterlicher Anordnung zum Beispiel werden die Daten preisgegeben.

Die Lösung:

Eine Domain mit der Endung .eu Bestellen, darauf kam ich zufällig und erhielt von der eurid (Registrierungsstelle) folgende Auskunft dazu:

Bei PRIVATPERSONEN die eine dot eu Domain bestellen werden in der whois Abfrage keine Adress- und Namensdaten veröffentlicht nicht einmal die eMail Adresse. Als Registrant wird da nur der Hoster/Provider zum Schutz der Privatpersonen veröffentlicht, weitere Daten sind Technische Kontaktstelle des Hoster, Registrierstelle, Namensserver sowie Status der Domäne.

Mit dieser Lösung finde ich die dot eu Domains wieder richtig Interessant, schade das es sie erst seid ein paar Jahren gibt.

Eurid dot EU Whois Datenbank zum selber testen wenn ihr eine Webseite (mit endung der Topdomain .eu) einer Privatperson kennt: http://www.eurid.eu/de/content/whois-2

Noch etwas zur IMPRESSUMSPFLICHT, folgenden Text konnte ich hier finden: http://tipps.22colors.de/webmaster/impressumpflicht/index.html

Auszug:
*Wer braucht KEIN Impressum?*

Sollten Sie eine rein *private Webseite *ohne redaktionelle Inhalte (!) besitzen, mit der Sie keinerlei "geschäftsmäßigen Handel" betreiben, dann benötigen Sie kein Impressum. Dabei ist es egal, ob Sie tatsächlich Gewinne mit Ihrer Webseite machen oder nicht. Schon die Teilnahme am Google AdSense- oder an einem Partner-(Affiliate-) Programm kann als geschäftsmäßig ausgelegt werden.

Und *redaktionelle Inhalte *haben Sie bereits auf Ihren Seiten, wenn Sie beispielsweise ein Blog führen oder ein Forum betreiben. Es gibt also nur sehr wenige Ausnahmen, bei denen Sie tatsächlich kein Impressum benötigen.


----------

